# Wanted Downrigger Ball



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

While I was getting my boat ready for the Gorge trip, I noticed that one of my downrigger balls was missing.
I assume that someone needed it more than I did and took it.

I had to borrow one from my son for the trip but now I need to buy one.

Anyone have a cheep used 6 or 8# ball that they want to sell?

I live in Roy.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a free one if you want... its down in 30ft of water at Strawberry. I have GPS coords... it would only be a short dive down... 


-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have 10lb fish and 15lb round balls.

I'm running a special this week for senior citizen forum *Moderators*.

You can have any one of these 10-pounders *GrandpaD*:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

ok...I give, why so many? Do you sell them? I am in need of purchasing a 10 lbs weight.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I have 10lb fish and 15lb round balls.


You have funny look'in balls Goob.....mine are a little more round. :|


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> ok...I give, why so many? Do you sell them? I am in need of purchasing a 10 lbs weight.


Yes, I sold a few, gave some away as gifts. I put a couple coats of epoxy rod finish on them; even put glow-in-the-dark powder or metal flake in the rod finish. Sometimes I put some red sparkle on for gill slashes. I even did a light pink lateral line down the sides once to similate a rainbow. It's on the bottom of the Gorge, Brinegar Ranch.

The things are pretty cool. You can go without a flasher for kokes or bows. Many times spawner kokes will follow the orange ones right up to boat. They are labor intensive; not made for dragging on the lake bottom and getting all banged up. I don't like a 10lb weight for macs anyway, too light, won't stay under the boat, under the fishfinder.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I have 10lb fish and 15lb round balls.
> ...


Yeah, yeah, I knew that about your balls. These balls are for sale; my balls are 12 pounders...with a fin.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, yeah, I knew that about your balls. These balls are for sale; my balls are 12 pounders...with a fin.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

-_O-


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So you keep your balls next to your 'Boo stick, eh?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I see ya got them balls next to your rock chucker. What ya loading them with ??????


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I see ya got them balls next to your rock chucker. What ya loading them with ??????


Its a hot load, using Durtey 60. I like hot Durtey balls.

what?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Rod finish with some glow-in-the-dark and silver sparkle powder:



















These will be dry 0530 hrs on Friday morning.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like I will be getting Goob's balls on Friday.
See you at EC.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > I see ya got them balls next to your rock chucker. What ya loading them with ??????
> ...


Is that like when Alec Baldwin did the Saturday Night Live skit on Schweaty Balls ?
:rotfl:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, I have my own version called "Durtey Balls".


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Yes, I have my own version called "Durtey Balls".


So.......you're gonna drag your Durtey balls down to EC on Friday? ...............Won't that hurt? :?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I have my own version called "Durtey Balls".
> ...


No, I put them in a sock.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wyogoob,
Do you make those or just customize them with your paint schemes.
If you are making them I'd love to know how as I'd like to give it a shot.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I supply the mold and hardware and my neighbor gets the lead and pours them. He takes half and sells them. I take half and paint them up. I'm not an artist by any stretch, but the paint jobs improved my success rates at the Gorge, Jackson Lake, and other lakes. My boat always drew a crowd, followers, when Koke fishing at the Gorge. 

The weights also made nice gifts. Although they have a couple coats of epoxy rod finish, they are not made for dragging on the bottom.

For awhile someone was making chrome fish weights. They worked really well, especially for rainbows. Anyone seen those around?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice...I have a 7 lbs fish shaped (kind of) weight and found downrigging at the Gorge it is too light. I was told to go to a 10 lbs. Apparently I need to go even heavier. Any recommendations is appreciated as I will be purchasing something else.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Very nice...I have a 7 lbs fish shaped (kind of) weight and found downrigging at the Gorge it is too light. I was told to go to a 10 lbs. Apparently I need to go even heavier. Any recommendations is appreciated as I will be purchasing something else.


I use 8s for the portable Cannon mini-troll I use once in awhile. I wouldn't go any heavier than an 8 on a mini-troll.

I use 10-pounders with Cannon Mag10s for most downriggin, but I like a 12, or even 15, pound pancake weight for macs. The weight stays under my fish finder at higher trolling speeds and the pancake shape keeps the weight from twisting, spinning.

Cannon makes a nice vinyl-coated long-fin flash weights, 4 thru 12 pound I think, that can be found at most big fishing tackle stores.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Good to know. I have the bigger manual Cannon downrigger. I will look for a pancake style and pick up a 15 lbs weight. Thank you very much. I have fly fished most my life, but this downrigging is all new to me. Thanks again.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Good to know. I have the bigger manual Cannon downrigger. I will look for a pancake style and pick up a 15 lbs weight. Thank you very much. I have fly fished most my life, but this downrigging is all new to me. Thanks again.


Be careful with the heavier weights if you are a novice, the bigger weights wear on the arm and they can hurt you or your boat in a wind storm.

My buddies back home use 24-pounders on Lake Michigan. They troll at "ramming speed" for lake trout and chinook salmon.

For safety-sake, I always like to see my weight on the fish finder, even if I have to roll my transducer back some to get it to show up on the screen.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Good advice, thanks again. Sheesh...24 lbs, I would probably throw my back out reaching over the side of the boat to attach it!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My blaze orange downrigger balls work great:










2 coats of white and then 2 coats of fluorescent orange.


----------

